# Is $150 too much for powder coating a valve cover?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Is it? this company has been around awhile here in VA beach, but i have heard "rumors" that si should be cheaper. :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I've been quoted $40-$50 for powder coating my VC. I think that should answer your question.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hell yeah that sounds like a lot. ive also had quotes in the $30-$60 range. im getting ready to powdercoat a VC soon, i gotta bring it here to work so they can clean it up before.....gotta luv industrial strength chemicals....

i dont know if you want to stay local, but this link may be helpful....
SMPOLISHING


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jgy customs does them for $40 i beleive


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks guys, i'll look for a differnt place.

Dave


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sm polishing is in your area.
They do damn good work.

www.smpolishing.com


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Its like $50 depending on the color. Some were like $60.

Seth


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

have you called jgy? ide definitely go with them first...


----------

